# Mixed Breed/Bantam Rooster?



## RobSLP (Aug 24, 2021)

We have a small flock of 5 and this was the first one to start crowing and get aggressive about 1-2 months ago. 4 months old now. Less aggressive now, I think because another rooster is more dominant and bigger. It looks like a rooster to me. What do you think.


----------



## RobSLP (Aug 24, 2021)

Large comb compared to others, looks like saddle feathers that are somewhat pointed but kind of round.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks like a boy to me!


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

You are correct, that's a rooster. The saddle feathers may not seem completely pointy, but they still have that masculine glossiness to them and they drape at his sides. A female's saddle feathers don't drape like that.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Definitely a rooster no way that's a hen @fuzzies did a picture that definitely helps. That is a billion % rooster...


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Cockerel.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

If someone thinks its a pullet then they obviously have a little problem..


----------



## RobSLP (Aug 24, 2021)

I figured but I decided to post them all just to make sure, since it's looking like I'm going to have to get rid of 4 out of 5 of our flock. Going to be one lonely pullet. Do pullets do ok when alone.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, they don't. You're going to have to find her a room mate. Chickens are flock animals and very much need the company of their own. 

It stinks you ended up with all of those boys. But it happens to the best of us.


----------



## RobSLP (Aug 24, 2021)

I will probably keep at least one of the less noisy cockerels for now, so the pullet isn't lonely while we find some more chicks.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

RobSLP said:


> I will probably keep at least one of the less noisy cockerels for now, so the pullet isn't lonely while we find some more chicks.


That's good!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

RobSLP said:


> I will probably keep at least one of the less noisy cockerels for now, so the pullet isn't lonely while we find some more chicks.


Great plan! Roosters can be nice too. Hopefully the nicer one will also be a quieter one.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh wow I’m getting better at identifying a rooster now


----------

